# vertical aim control fault f30



## andresfmg (May 18, 2016)

Hi,



after install this headligths on my F30 show me an error in the board:



vertical aim control fault f30.



trying to change C_FLC_ENA to disable but the esys said ok after write : but when i read again show enable.



how to resolve ??


----------



## andresfmg (May 18, 2016)

Hi,



after install this headligths on my F30 show me an error in the board:



vertical aim control fault f30.



trying to change C_FLC_ENA to disable but the esys said ok after write : but when i read again show enable.



how to resolve ??


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I copied your question to a new thread, you'll get more help this way.

Tim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andresfmg said:


> Hi,
> 
> after install this headligths on my F30 show me an error in the board:
> 
> ...


Are you pressing Code or Code FDL? You must use Code FDL to apply coding chnage to C_FLC_ENA.


----------



## andresfmg (May 18, 2016)

Yes pressing Code FDL but seems to ignore The changes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andresfmg said:


> Yes pressing Code FDL but seems to ignore The changes


You need to be clearer. Is the FDL Coding not Saving to ECU, or it is Saving, but it has no impact on car's behavior?

After pressing Code FDL, and then Reading ECU Coding back, has C_FLC_ENA retained its newly coded state?


----------



## andresfmg (May 18, 2016)

The esys Says save ok, but when hoy read again The c_flc_ena stays enable, so ignore The changes, there some email that can share or attach a vídeo with The procedure , so you can review if I am doing something wrong


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andresfmg said:


> The esys Says save ok, but when hoy read again The c_flc_ena stays enable, so ignore The changes, there some email that can share or attach a vídeo with The procedure , so you can review if I am doing something wrong


If using Code FDL, this simply is not possible, unless you see an Error during the Coding. I need to connect with TeamViewer and see what is going on.


----------



## andresfmg (May 18, 2016)

Ok I will give u access with team viewer , when you can take a look ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andresfmg said:


> Ok I will give u access with team viewer , when you can take a look ?


Now, if that works for you. PM me login.


----------



## andresfmg (May 18, 2016)

Thanks teamviwer Id 306655033


----------



## andresfmg (May 18, 2016)

_Hidden_

Hid the password to prevent malicious use during this session.
- God-Follower


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andresfmg said:


> Thanks teamviwer Id 306655033





andresfmg said:


> _Hidden_


I'm connected, and no one is home...and E-Sys has no Connection to car either... :eeps:


----------



## andresfmg (May 18, 2016)

Hello pls connect


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andresfmg said:


> Hello pls connect


I never left...


----------



## sahiljain22 (Oct 18, 2010)

I had this happen a while ago and got it cleared by realignment with Rheingold.


----------



## andresfmg (May 18, 2016)

Hi, how can I fix the issue with Rheingold, pls


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

andresfmg said:


> Hi, how can I fix the issue with Rheingold, pls


I am not sure to which procedure sahiljain22 was referring, but there are a number of them in Rheingold. Some are outlined in this thread. There is the "initialize the headlight driver module" as shown in image 3 as well as I have seen some for vertical aim.


----------



## sahiljain22 (Oct 18, 2010)

andresfmg said:


> Hi, how can I fix the issue with Rheingold, pls


I would start with a general diagnosis in rheingold (takes a good 20-30 mins where it analyzes error codes) and then it should let you do the vertical aim alignment. It will make you park the car on flat ground and focus the lights all the way up down left right and be all done. I think you can search by problems also in rheingold. i had a similar error after a software upgrade.


----------

